# I need complete stealth set up!



## Smokewun (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a $1000 and I want to get the best setup for the price complete with system, nutrients, lights, fans, timers, the works! Hydro only... any suggestions?


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

How big a space do you have?    Do you need both a Veg and Flower set up?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> How big a space do you have?    Do you need both a Veg and Flower set up?



Listen to this guy..... He know what he is talking about.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Smokewun (Sep 15, 2014)

I have an entire room so size isn't a problem and yes I need veg and flower, thanks in advance


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 15, 2014)

1000bulbs.com has everything you need to get started.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2014)

When you say totally stealth...do you mean quiet and looks like a piece of furniture?  

Are you growing in your own place?


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> When you say totally stealth...do you mean quiet and looks like a piece of furniture?
> 
> Are you growing in your own place?



:yeahthat:

My set up is not stealth at all except for venting my exhaust out a window to keep odors at bay.   
You need to decide what size Veg and Flower areas you can accommodate.  The size of the space will dictate the cost of lights and exhaust.  If you want to go hydro then DIY will save you money.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 15, 2014)

One word..... TENT.

Actually.... 2 tents. LOL One for veg and one for flower.

Not 100% stealth but with exhaust and intake and lights and fans..... it's hard to be 100% stealth unless you can close off the room to people, completely.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

Curious too by what you mean by totally stealth?  There is always going to be some noise involved--exhaust fans can be muffled somewhat, but you cannot totally silence them unless you can locate them someplace like a crawl space.  Pumps employed in a hydro setup are also going to make noise.  

Hamster--he has $1000 to spend, so I think that is going to dictate his setup.  

I am not going to price every individual thing, but with $1000 you should come close to being able to purchase most of the following (look for bargains as prices can vary widely):

A 2 x 4 tent for vegging 
A 4' 4 tube HO T5 (A 6 bulb is finances allow)
A 4" exhaust fan will take care of the heat.  
4 x 4 tent for flowering with a 1000W dimmable HPS with air coolable hood 
A 6" exhaust fan/filter combo 
2 speed controllers for the fans
A timer
General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part nutes
A pH meter and calibration fluids
An EC meter
PH up and down
4 5-gal buckets to make your own DWC buckets
Air stones
2 air pumps
Net pots
Hydrotron or similar grow medium
2 sets ratchet hangers for the light (you can substitute chain, but the ratchet hangers are so nice especially with the larger lights) 

There will be other misc little things like ducting and hose clamps, net pots, etc.  Looking at the list, this might not be doable for $1000 but, I would start to price those things.  I find Amazon to be a great resource for many growing supplies including (but certainly not lmited to) tents, lights, fans, pumps, meters and nutrients.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

Htg supply has pre packaged start up kits. Everything u need.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> Htg supply has pre packaged start up kits. Everything u need.



I have nothing against Htg but I don't like any of the packaged set ups that are sold. I prefer to buy the individual items myself so that I know what I am getting is quality and for the best price.
I learned the hard way early on that those "kits" are usually lower quality and over priced.  I bought a hydro setup from a place that sold the kits and it was not worth half of what I paid for it.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

I only suggested it because if you have to ask possibly a pre set up and a little extra $ may be worth it.
I agree, shopping around is best, IF you KNOW your products and needs.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> I only suggested it because if you have to ask possibly a pre set up and a little extra $ may be worth it.
> I agree, shopping around is best, IF you KNOW your products and needs.



Gotcha...luckily I think with enough input from members here we can get him the best bang for his buck.    I mean you could blow through most of a grand quickly just in 2 tents unless you shop wisely.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

$1000 is clearly enough, however, if it was me, I would concentrate on the best veg set up now and over the next few months save and then buy the best flower set up, and in between read up and learn.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 15, 2014)

You can own a Mercedes Benz , but if you cant drive what's the point  lol


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

Some links to the stuff THG posted.

A 2 x 4 tent for vegging >>>*99.00 free shipping*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x4x5-GROW-...5321585?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item5d4b4d63f1

A 4' 4 tube HO T5 (A 6 bulb is finances allow)
A 4" exhaust fan will take care of the heat.  
4 x 4 tent for flowering with a 1000W dimmable HPS with air coolable hood >>>*115.00 Free shippin*g
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-4-x-6-5...1434256?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item1c3f522c90
A 6" exhaust fan/filter combo >>>*$119.95 Free shipping*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VenTech-4-6...33?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item2a3b11fdb1
2 speed controllers for the fans
A timer
General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part nutes >>>>*Flora Series 3 Gallon FloraMicro FloraGro FloraBloom 99 bucks free shipping*
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Series-Gallon-FloraMicro-FloraGro-FloraBloom/dp/B00JKW332Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1410809029&sr=8-3&keywords=general+hydroponics+flora+series[/ame]

A pH meter and calibration fluids>>>*Milwaukee Instruments pH600 pH Tester $20.99*
http://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html
An EC meter
PH up and down
4 5-gal buckets to make your own DWC buckets
Air stones
2 air pumps
Net pots
Hydrotron or similar grow medium
2 sets ratchet hangers for the light (you can substitute chain, but the ratchet hangers are so nice especially with the larger lights) >>>*12.50 a pair Free Shipping* 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/SunGrip-Light-Hangers-1-8/dp/B00LAO1V0S/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1410809150&sr=8-6&keywords=pro+grip+ratchet+hangers[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

To expand on what Hamster posted (since I am waiting for my friend to call me to go swimming), I have a little time.

4' 4 tube T5  $98.95 [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Commercial-Fixture-Choice/dp/B00HDZWKW6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1410814676&sr=8-7&keywords=4%27+t5+light[/ame]

4" exhaust fan  $61.88  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Inline-Air-Blower-Fan/dp/B006OQTXCK/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1410814599&sr=8-26&keywords=4%22+exhaust+fan[/ame]

Speed Controllers  $18.95 each [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-VTSPEED-Variable-Router-Controller/dp/B00EVYGPJQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1410814778&sr=8-2&keywords=fan+speed+controller[/ame]

Air Pumps $15.55 each  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-Air-Pump-Outlets/dp/B0013LN10Q/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1410814885&sr=1-3&keywords=air+pump[/ame]

I actually think that both the veg and flowering setup will do just fine.  I cannot really think of any improvements that I would make to either space.  Forgot in my original post that you will need an oscillating fan for each space.  Unless he wants to go bigger than a 4 x 4 and bigger is harder to keep stealth, I can't think of what else to add. 

Sherrwood--what are your suggestions for a better vegging space?  LOL--I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo.  It does well where I live.  A Mercedes Benz car would not last me a week in the country I live in--maybe one of those new big SUVs, but none of their couples or sedans, no matter how nice it drives on the highway.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2014)

save some more money you gotta figure about a thousand bucks for a complete set up per light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

Come on guys, we can get this guy set up for $1000.  I can't see having to spend $1000 per light, especially for vegging tents.  If you are running T5s in a vegging tent, there is no way you have to spend that much.  You should be able to put together a 4 x 4 tent setup for around, what, $600-700 bucks.  And probably another $300-350 for the vegging space.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

A Thousand bucks is doable.  It won't be LED Lights, but HPS and HO T5's, yeah it can be done.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Come on guys, we can get this guy set up for $1000.  I can't see having to spend $1000 per light, especially for vegging tents.  If you are running T5s in a vegging tent, there is no way you have to spend that much.  You should be able to put together a 4 x 4 tent setup for around, what, $600-700 bucks.  And probably another $300-350.




maybe i mis-spoke once again and i do apologize if i misled anybody---i meant to say 1 thousand for a complete set up for 1 light---this would include labor, ballast, bulb, any construction materials, electic outlets/panel, pumps, ducting, paint, all the hydro equipment, lights, nutes, cost of power, and all other miscellaneous things needed for the set up---u all know how quickly it adds up


----------

